# Solved: TOSHIBA laptop w/Blu-Ray drive won't play Blu-Ray discs



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

All of a sudden I find that Blu-Ray discs will no longer play on my TOSHIBA Satellite P775D laptop.

When I attempt to play them with either TOSHIBA Video Player, Corel WinDVD or BD/DVD Player, I get the following message:

*WinDVD information service is not ready yet. Please try again later.*

Also, whenever I try to play a Blu-Ray disc using either Windows Media Player or RealPlayer, nothing at all happens.

Is it possible that I need some sort of upgrade through TOSHIBA to restore Blu-Ray compatibility?


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

Well, I've made a lot of progress, but I still have a problem.

Following instructions from a friend, I went to Protexis Licensing V2, selected Automatic for Startup type. Next, under Service status I clicked Start. 

I inserted one Blu-Ray and it started up automatically and played perfectly with Corel WinDVD.
'
However, the new Blu-Ray I bought today still would not play. When I inserted the disc, Corel WinDVD started automatically, the disc loaded, the music started, and the elapsed time was shown in the bottom right corner of the screen. The problem is that when I clicked on the Play button, nothing happened. Otherwise, the disc seems to be ready to play. Am I perhaps missing a simple step? Is there another button I need to press?


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Uninstall, reboot, reinstall WinDVD. Then ensure it has the latest updates/patches installed.


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

Thanks for the reply. I've been thinking that it would probably be best for me to do a reinstall of WinDVD. Since I'm currently on the road and the WinDVD disc is at home, I'll have to wait a few days.


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

As it turns out, I recently discovered that the Blu-Ray which was unplayable using the mouse _is_ playable using the keyboard. I'm pretty sure I had encountered a similar situation a good while back but had forgotten about it. I still find it odd that some Blu-Rays work with the mouse while others don't.


----------



## wayonbird (Dec 17, 2012)

yeah, good idea,Uninstall, reboot, reinstall WinDVD. Then ensure it has the latest updates/patches installed.


----------

